# Skyways pier closing?



## trapperken (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello all. Took a really nice trip last winter to the skyways pier and am planning to go there again this winter. I was doing an internet search on Skyways and read in a Tampa newspaper that they might be closing the piers down because of lack of state funds to make repairs. I hope this isn't happening. It may not be the best fishing in the state but it's a perfect spot for me to visit because I have a slide-in truck camper that I was able to park on the pier for a few days and enjoy great fishing fun right on my doorstep. Hope ya'll are fighting to keep this fishing resourse open. We have much great salt water fishing here in North Carolina but it gets a bit slow in the winter. If there is anything I can do to help keep Skyways open someone please let me know. Thanks, and tight lines.


----------



## regulator70 (Sep 6, 2008)

from what i understand, they are closing the far north end of the west span of the south pier. they wont allow large rv's on it or the north pier. you might want to contact the pier to get more info on your vehicle.


----------



## ripnlips (Oct 22, 2008)

they have already closed part of the pier because it has reached it's life span of 50 years according to the FDOT. even though it is now a fishing pier, it is still categorized as a bridge. the east span of the north and south pier have been closed already. the west span was built more than 10 years or so after the east span so they think it still has 7 to 15 years before it reaches it's limit. in my opinion it is still one of the best places to fish in florida.


----------



## ripnlips (Oct 22, 2008)

this is the first article from bay news 9 in early august 2008

Part of Skyway Fishing Pier State Park to close
Thursday, August 21, 2008
Post a comment | E-mail this story | Print 

PINELLAS COUNTY -- The Florida Department of Transportation and Florida Department of Environmental Protection have announced that they will close the eastern portions of the fishing piers of the Skyway Fishing Pier State Park.

The agencies issued this statement Thursday:

The Florida Department of Transportation (FDOT) and the Florida Department of Environmental Protection (FDEP) are working together to continue the operation of the western piers of the Skyway Fishing Pier State Park.

In order to maintain public safety, FDOT and FDEP will close the eastern portions of the fishing piers which were built in 1954 and can no longer be safely maintained.
Photos of What Will Close (PDF files)

* North pier
* South pier 

Both agencies believe that this is the best decision to protect the community's safety while allowing for continued recreational enjoyment.

We are committed to working with the community to ensure this local recreational asset will continue to serve the needs of residents and visitors in the area."
Background & frequently asked questions


When the new Sunshine Skyway Bridge was built over Tampa Bay in 1987, connecting St. Petersburg with Manatee County, the old bridges were opened as the Skyway Fishing Pier State Park.

The Skyway Fishing Pier State Park consists of two piers, north and south, that stretch into Tampa Bay. Each north and south pier consists of two former bridges that are joined for vehicular and pedestrian convenience. In 1994, FDEP entered into a 20-year lease with FDOT to manage the piers as a recreational site.

1. Why are the east sides of the Skyway Fishing Piers closing?

The east sides of both piers were constructed in 1954. Over the last 50 years, typical deterioration and saltwater corrosion have lead to the end of the service life of the east sides of the piers. To maintain public safety, it is necessary to close the eastern fishing piers beginning August 29, 2008.

2. Who is responsible for the maintenance of the pier structures and pier operations?

FDOT is responsible for maintaining the structural elements of the fishing piers from the bottom surface of the deck (pier surface) down. FDEP's Division of Recreation and Parks is responsible for operations from the bottom of the deck up.

3. Why are the eastern piers closing on August 29?

To maintain public safety, engineers at FDOT have indicated that it is necessary to restrict heavy vehicular and pedestrian traffic prior to the Labor Day holiday weekend when heavy visitation is predicted. Engineering evaluation of the pier structures warrants this closure for maintaining public safety.

The eastern piers are part of the original Sunshine Skyway Bridge and are composed of structural concrete beams designed and constructed with early 1950s technology. After more than 50 years of exposure to extremely corrosive conditions, these piers have exceeded their design service life and can no longer benefit from short- or long-term maintenance. FDOT has conducted extensive inspection and engineering evaluations that show it is not practical to spend significant taxpayer's money on these structures.

4. What is the life span of the west sides of the piers?

The west sides were constructed in 1971 and have not yet reached the end of their service life which is expected to be in the 50-year range. However, costly maintenance and replacement needs will need to be evaluated.

5. Will visitors still be able to park on the fishing pier?

Construction will begin on August 21, 2008 to modify the western piers to allow two-way traffic and one lane of parallel parking. The buildings and crossovers that were built in the early 1990s are safe and will remain open to the public. It is anticipated that approximately 300 parking spaces will be provided on the western piers.

6. How will visitors get to the fishing piers once the east sides have been closed?

Cars as well as light trucks with no trailers will be able to drive on the west sides of the piers and turn around at the crossovers. However, large trucks and RVs will not be permitted on the piers due to traffic pattern limitations but parking will be available near the piers for larger vehicles. Staff will be on site to provide assistance to visitors during the construction.

7. Will the fishing piers still be open 24 hours a day?
Yes. The western fishing piers will remain open 24 hours a day.

8. Will emergency response vehicles be able to access the piers?
Yes. Emergency response vehicles will be able to access the piers.


----------



## ripnlips (Oct 22, 2008)

here is a response posted on the skyway piers forum



Looks like a done deal according to this letter, but a mention in the last paragraph of considering demolition of the east piers is something positive.

Dear Mr Weinmann,

Governor Crist received your email dated August 23, 2008, about the closure of the east Skyway fishing piers and asked me to respond to you. The Florida Dept of Transportation (FDOT), and Environmental Protection (FDEP) share in and have contributed to the maintenance of the Skyway fishing piers. We agree with you that the Skyway piers represent a tremendous value for the residents and visitors to the area. The safety of the public must be and always will be of utmost importance and for that reason, the Skyway east piers had to be closed permanently. FDOT and FDEP have been in communication about this issue as information was available and determined in the interest of public safety, this action was necessary. Both agencies are also working together to keep the west fishing piers open to the public.

The east Skyway piers had to be closed because we can no longer guarantee they are strong enough to support vehicular or even pedestrian traffic. These piers are composed of concrete beams and pilings that were designed and built with 1950's technology. After more than 50 years of service and exposure to saltwater conditions which accelerate the deterioration of concrete, the east piers have simply exceeded their design life and can no longer benefit from short or long term maintenance. Extensive FDOT studies show that it would not be good use of taxpayer's monies to rehabilitate these piers, given other critical transportation needs, especially in tight budgetary times such as those we have been experiencing for several years. 

Although FDOT has performed it's share of maintenance on the piers, the east piers have reached a point in their service life where maintenance is not an option and thus no furthur repairs will be implemented. The 1970's west piers, and the crossovers and buildings that were built in the early 1990's are safe for traffic and pedestrians alike and have been modified to accomodate two way traffic and parking. The maintenance and replacement needs for the pier structures will also increase as they approach their 50th year of service. Preliminary rehabilitition cost assessments identify a need in excess of $10 million to obtain an additional 10 years of service life and considerably higher for replacing either or all piers with similar structures. The magnitude of these costs are well beyond available or projected funding. FDOT and FDEP are developing a plan to address the west pier's needs, the demolition of the closed piers, and other measures that will maximize the use of this valuable recreational facility, which will still remain as the longest park and fishing piers in the world.
If you have any questioins or additional comments, please contact Mrs Marion Scorza, District Public Information Officer at 813-975-6038 or [email protected] at your convenience.

Sincerely,
Donald J Skelton, PE
District Seven Secretary
Florida Department of Transportation


----------

